# The Stork Clinic - advice please!!



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi

Has anyone any experience of using the Stork Clinic in Copenhagen for IUI please?  

Also, do you know if I can transfer my meidcal records (and completed tests) from one clinic to another?

Thanks in advance for your help!!

Bambiboo x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Bambiboo - I don't personally know anything about the Stork Clinic, but there is an article about them in the April edition of Marie Claire - mainly about their donors, but quite interesting.

You should be able to get your medical records transferred.  Under data protection you should be able to get a copy of them which you can then pass on to a new clinic - or your old clinic may just be able to forward them directly.

Some1

xx


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for your help.  I will ask my clinic for my records.  

x


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

hi

I am currently on 2WW post 2nd IUI with them on wed and have nothing of praise for them- they manage to make the whole process very non clinical and holistic. They have also made me very confident of there medical practices are safe despite all the fluffy cushions (im healthy are professional and very picky about these sorts of things!)

In terms of notes the only things you need written proof of are the STI tests etcc.. the rest you complete on there medical questionarre which you can down load of website which they need before consultation. I did my intial consultation with them over the phone. I found it strange that basically once you've done that and decided on open /anonymous donor thats it till you ring them to say youve tested positive on ovulation test and they slot you in.

The only pitfall is that its a midwife led clinic so they can't pescribe drugs etc.. so you are a bit more in charge of your treatment which can be difficult when theres problems as i am now finding as they have suggested I get follicle scan and trigger shot for next cycle which I will have to source in UK.

Feel free to PM with any other questions.


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks Morrigan.  Going to PM you if thats ok.

x


----------

